# PM this week



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Still a mess up there? Anyone fishing and finding em? 
Headed up in the next couple days at some point.. The storm was last i was up, clearing up at all? 7day looks cool and dry, game time? I should be up most of the week dm me if you wanna get at em.. Thanks in advance..


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Should be a good week, I hope to get up in the middle of the week for a couple of days. Have fun.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Slowly dropping and clearing. Been fishing for 3 days...0 fish hooked, and 0 bites, sticks and skein. Maybe saw 4 or 5 fish move or porpoise in those 3 days.
Many more boats than fish at this time, sure hope theres more coming to fill in. My understanding is there are way more fish upstream than down


----------



## rippin lip (Nov 29, 2010)

Saw a couple of the regular pm guides on the big man Thursday evening and Friday morning. That tells me the fishing is slow on the PM. Good luck hope you find some.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks fellas... I assume the key is finding good water at the moment.. Fish have to have moved in with decent numbers at this point after all the rain and temp drop.. 
hoping those guides were up by you due to lack of boatable water and not lack of fish on the pm lol... sh1za!! Nj getting the old man on some fish rip, bringing my father in law up hoping to get him hooked up with more then a buzz lol...


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Theres not many fish in the PM, was out at some ramps earlier, no fish for all boats


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

mdj said:


> Theres not many fish in the PM, was out at some ramps earlier, no fish for all boats


pretty surprising with the recent weather.. heard there were some fish moving in prior to the storm, would expect that amount of rain and temp drop to send a big push.. Hopefully numbers and water quality improve this week..


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

I fished Friday mid river and found 2, both on skein 1 chrome hen and a big old dark male. My normal spots didn’t produce and the 2 I hooked are in a new spot in the hole because the tree that had always been there is now gone.


----------



## Buttonfly (Oct 28, 2002)

Anyone been to the Indian Bridge area? With the other thread about Homestead dam, I figured the circus at Indian would be full throttle by now....


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

We fished the PM Saturday and it was dismal near Indian/Custer. Got the the river at 3am to get our favorite hole and planned on staying until 5pm. Ending up leaving around noon. Hooked one salmon on a crank around 5am and it quickly came off, likely a fowl hook. Went through about 4 fish worth of skein. Every other boat we talked to, and there were lots, had nothing. On our way back to the ramp we did see a boat with a fish on and they reported they had landed another. 2 fish from 20+ boats... Fish were around but weren't finding the bait. Talked to a guide on Friday that said it's been pretty slow, hooking 1 or 2 per day at most. Said he went to the betsie and hooked 25 in 4 hours.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I think river fishermen, along with big and PM lake fishermen, are going to have to adjust their expectations to accommodate a new reality. Big lake fishing was very different than the past and the river will be also. I think we are probably at the peak of the run.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fish that came in with the rain are mostly getting dark in the flies only section right now.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

River below Gleason's open to float now?


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Down to Upper Branch is cleared last i heard. Working on Upper to Wahalla this week.


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

That's what I heard too. Thanks.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the reports guys.. Went up sunday and just got home... Awesomee week up there, weather was perfect.. Fished about an hr and a half or so each night at dusk, went 2/5 with the takers being 2 browns and 3 kings.. landed 1 of each.. No pic of the brown as I didnt have my phone or go pro on me.. All fish hit bright plugs.. First king hit my plug screamed drag for 3 seconds then was gone... Second one I fought for about 20 minutes as it tried to melt my gear... After multiple runs and stops it took off down stream got into a current just ahead of a log jam and then took my line below the jam while I was still top side with no way to get it out.. my cousin / net man went down below the jam and tried to get her out but it came un hooked and swam free... Im pretty sure that fish I lost last night was larger and more fresh then the master angler I landed today... Pics below of the 42.5" long 24.5" girth black bulldozer.. Does the Weight (lbs.) = length (in.) x girth (in.) x girth (in.) / 740 formula hold pretty true for these lake MI kings? If so that put this fish at roughly 34.47 Lbs... ?? 42.5x24.5x24.5 / 740 = 34.4738 ... Fish swam free after about 10 minutes of resuscitation.. 7'2" medium heavy very fast action Shimano crucial with a Stradic CI4+ 4000 series, 20lb sufix main line with a 17# Seaguar Abrazx floro leader.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I gonna need a bigger boat... that’s a friggin’ behemoth.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

TroutSniffa said:


> Thanks for all the reports guys.. Went up sunday and just got home... Awesomee week up there, weather was perfect.. Fished about an hr and a half or so each night at dusk, went 2/5 with the takers being 2 browns and 3 kings.. landed 1 of each.. No pic of the brown as I didnt have my phone or go pro on me.. All fish hit bright plugs.. First king hit my plug screamed drag for 3 seconds then was gone... Second one I fought for about 20 minutes as it tried to melt my gear... After multiple runs and stops it took off down stream got into a current just ahead of a log jam and then took my line below the jam while I was still top side with no way to get it out.. my cousin / net man went down below the jam and tried to get her out but it came un hooked and swam free... Im pretty sure that fish I lost last night was larger and more fresh then the master angler I landed today... Pics below of the 42.5" long 24.5" girth black bulldozer.. Does the Weight (lbs.) = length (in.) x girth (in.) x girth (in.) / 740 formula hold pretty true for these lake MI kings? If so that put this fish at roughly 34.47 Lbs... ?? 42.5x24.5x24.5 / 740 = 34.4738 ... Fish swam free after about 10 minutes of resuscitation.. 7'2" medium heavy very fast action Shimano crucial with a Stradic CI4+ 4000 series, 20lb sufix main line with a 17# Seaguar Abrazx floro leader.
> View attachment 330218
> View attachment 330219
> View attachment 330220


That fish is pushing 30. I’m not much into believing most people’s salmon weight claims on this site, but that king looks big to me.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

ausable_steelhead said:


> That fish is pushing 30. I’m not much into believing most people’s salmon weight claims on this site, but that king looks big to me.


I didnt have a scale on me but didd take accurate length and girth measurements with a seamstress tape pulled tight... It was a monsterr... I cant say for suree on weight but if w = LxWxW/740 (supposedly accurate within a pound) then it was close to 35# ... .


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

TroutSniffa said:


> I didnt have a scale on me but didd take accurate length and girth measurements with a seamstress tape pulled tight... It was a monsterr... I cant say for suree on weight but if w = LxWxW/740 (supposedly accurate within a pound) then it was close to 35# ... .


Girth times girth times length divided by 800. It’s pretty ******* accurate within a pound I would say. That’s a beast bro.


----------

